# 15dpo v faint line. Thoughts please



## napamermaid

I got this vvvfl on a frer today 15dpo at 12pm after a morning consisting of 1.5 litres of water and a coffee.

After my mmc Im so very afraid of this line being way too faint for 15dpo. All ic were bfn up to sunday when I ran out. I did a cb digi yesterday morning with fmu as it was the only test in the house of a serial tester and got pregnant 1-2. I have never ever trusted those digis and really feel they should be taken off the market at this stage. 
I bought the frer and a packet of boots cheapies today, got the line above and the boots strip is bfn with a borderline shadow to a well trained line eye spotter. 
It just doesnt sit well with me the lines being so faint. 
Im 43 so terrified. Any imput would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tdog

Are you sure you ovulated when you did love or could have implanted a bit later xx


----------



## napamermaid

Yes ovulated cd 15 and only bd cd13 and cd14.
Im just terrified this wont end well


----------



## napamermaid

Yes ovulated cd 15 and only bd cd 14 and cd 13


----------



## lomelindi17

I think that line looks good, it's not one I would call very faint at all, plus you had the positive digi and those are less sensitive usually so those are good signs! I hope they keep getting darker for you!


----------



## tdog

Hope you don't mind me posting this but this was 14dpo with my now nearly 3 year old as @lomelindi17 has said I don't think it's light at all xx


----------



## napamermaid

Thank you both.
Tdog of course i dont mind you posting. Thank you for sharing.
I did another boots test.
Bfn i think

I have a quinn also. A 2016 baby!!!!


----------



## tdog

napamermaid said:


> Thank you both.
> Tdog of course i dont mind you posting. Thank you for sharing.
> I did another boots test.
> Bfn i think
> 
> I have a quinn also. A 2016 baby!!!!

The boots one I've heard really bad reviews the ones that I have found personally are either asda or clear and simple strip tests :) xx

Not going to lie I wasn't keen at first but it grew on me obviously lmao xx


----------



## K84736

I totally understand how you feel - I have almost identical tests to you at 12 and 13DPO immediately following a miscarriage at 6weeks. I think the more you know about these tests the more you second guess!



napamermaid said:


> I got this vvvfl on a frer today 15dpo at 12pm after a morning consisting of 1.5 litres of water and a coffee.
> 
> After my mmc Im so very afraid of this line being way too faint for 15dpo. All ic were bfn up to sunday when I ran out. I did a cb digi yesterday morning with fmu as it was the only test in the house of a serial tester and got pregnant 1-2. I have never ever trusted those digis and really feel they should be taken off the market at this stage.
> I bought the frer and a packet of boots cheapies today, got the line above and the boots strip is bfn with a borderline shadow to a well trained line eye spotter.
> It just doesnt sit well with me the lines being so faint.
> Im 43 so terrified. Any imput would be greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 1108283


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi hon. I remember you from a few years back. I think that’s a great line. Maybe u did implant late,

I really hope this sticks love. I’m ttc now and I’m 42. I turn 43 in December.


----------



## MrsT116

To me the line looks good. Any update?


----------



## MrsKatie

Any update??
<3


----------

